# Stainless steel pipe?



## kvn (Feb 20, 2021)

Hello its KVN from Washington state and I am trying to insure that the pipe is OK for smoking? I have a stainless steel stove pipe running from my wood stove to my smoker?

Any thoughts?


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 20, 2021)

Stainless is fine. Why the worry? Galvanized is a problem but steel and stainless, no issue.


----------



## SmokinGame (Feb 20, 2021)

I would just makes sure you clean it well. Not sure your source, but some stainless, and other metals, have a protective oil or coating on it.


----------

